#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-25
<Burgwork> ajmitch: is there anything needed for our specs?
<ajmitch> Burgwork: probably lots
<Burgwork> ok. let me look tonight
<ajmitch> thanks
<Burgwork> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-mass-deployment-management
<ajmitch> edubuntu meeting is on right now
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-26
<ajmitch> funny
<ajmitch> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5141
<ajmitch> this person even tried authtool
<ajmitch> I wonder how many others have looked at it in feisty
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-27
<robertj_> ajmitch: you handy? I've got a spec I'd like you to take a peek at
<Burgwork> robertj_: I can look at it, if you want
<robertj_> Burgwork: ok, oen sec
<robertj_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSambaIntegrationSpec
<ajmitch> yes I've seen it
* ajmitch isn't really here right now though :)
<ajmitch> either that, or have samba use the normal pam mechanisms for user/passwords
<robertj_> ajmitch: the reason to do it that way is that you can hash the passwords without installing samba
<robertj_> so that you can install it after the fact and have it just work
<robertj_> but I think that use case is very common and should be accounted for
<robertj_> Burgwork, ajmitch: so suggestions on where to go from here?
<robertj> ajmitch, Burgwork: sorry about dropping out there, had a hard lock and didn't notice ;)
